# Not possible to highlight and copy a word



## dude1x

Once you get the possible translations of a word, it should be possible highlight one of them and copy it.
Unfortunately, WordReference unselects words as soon as you release your mouse button.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi dude and welcome!

I tried for you and I saw that it is possible to highlight...
When I go over a word, all the line (the word and its meaning) is highlighted yellow, but it is not the real highlight:
Ignore that yellow highlight, go before the word, drage the mouse (which is in finger shape), then right-click, and then select copy.


----------



## dude1x

You can try with the latest Chrome version, it doesn't work.

OnMouseRelease after selecting/highlighting redirects to the translation of the selected word.


----------



## Kelly B

It's true that you cannot just click on a word to highlight and copy it, but if you press and hold your left mouse button, then drag across the word, then release, you can highlight it and then copy.


----------



## Peterdg

Kelly B said:


> It's true that you cannot just click on a word to highlight and copy it, but if you press and hold your left mouse button, then drag across the word, then release, you can highlight it and then copy.


That works in Internet Explorer but not in Chrome. Sorry.


----------



## Kelly B

? I'm using Chrome on Windows 8.1.


----------



## Peterdg

Kelly B said:


> ? I'm using Chrome on Windows 8.1.


I am on Windows 7. Perhaps I need to update my Chrome version. I'll try that and let you know.

EDIT. The update of chrome does not do the trick either.


----------



## Gemmenita

I tried with Chrome too: the first two or three times, the page_ jumped to the top_, but then it started to work properly
and then by the same way as I said, I could copy and paste.
(For this case, Chrome was not convenient but fortunately it worked at last)


----------



## dude1x

Check the green line on the attached image


----------

